# Help! Need Grease ??



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

What kind of grease goes in a 550 ssg spinning reel?I just cleaned it and totally de greased it .Used some 3&1 oil but don't know how it will hold up with fishing salt water . Please advise.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You can use the penn grease*

Penn Grease works.

Also Yamaha outboard grease. The blue stuff.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Both of those mentioned work, but I prefer Cal's drag grease myself. The blue Yammy stuff is good as well.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

So where can I get this grease at ? Yahama grease ? Like outboard grease used to grease marine fittings on the boat??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Any Yamaha service center should have it. Seaport Marine Services in Suffolk should have it. It's the same stuff that goes into grease fittings, yes. Honestly, some Shimano or Cal's drag grease will work just fine as well. Both can be had on the web.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I use Penn's Blue Grease. Available at almost all tackle shops.


----------

